# Facebook Avatars



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

I've seen a lot of these pics around on the Web, but apparently you need an android of cell phone to create one. I only have an old desktop. Is there any work-around?


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

You mean the ones that come out looking like you?

If so, they are an app for an iPhone.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

I made this just now on here using this site...
https://avatarmaker.com/


----------

